# INFP Photography



## ruyr

Some of my photography :happy: 

Please feel free to critique, I welcome it, enjoy it and learn from it.


----------



## moon

Wow beautiful. I love the openness of the first one, it makes me feel very roomy & free, free to move about & to think. What kind of camera do you use? Where were you when you took these?


----------



## Jrquinlisk

Wow. I don't think I've ever wanted a camera more. Or a lake.

The lake shots remind me of trips to my grandmother's house over the summer. Early in the morning, when the sun is still covered by the trees and the air is crisp and cool. There's an almost surreal silence, as though the rest of the world hasn't quite woken up yet. I think you've captured that perfectly.


----------



## Spooky

Amazing pictures!


----------



## efromm

Wow you take better pictures than I do!!


----------



## Shai Gar

efromm said:


> Wow you take better pictures than I do!!


well... He IS an INTP.


----------



## εmptε

*I need a camera so I can out do everyone.


Just..... not.


Your pictures are good. 
*


----------



## Shai Gar

Pfft, I'm the best photographer on earth. Give me 16 Nikon D3's and a helicopter and I'll outdo everyone.


----------



## εmptε

*Laugh* You must rely on a expensive camera. I could out do you with a 5 pixel! 


(hehe)
*


----------



## Shai Gar

They're necessary for the type of image I want to create. You'd never recreate it on your blackberry.


----------



## εmptε

*Blackberry's have 5 megapixel cameras?

I'll beat you with a 51 megapixel camera!
*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Great photography


----------



## efromm

I'll beat ya both with an 8+10 film camera.. Ansel Adams style lol:tongue:


----------



## Mila

beautiful photos. the first one is wonderful.


----------



## ruyr

Thank you everyone for the compliments :blushed: < (I did that without any self depreciation :tongue



moonchild said:


> Wow beautiful. I love the openness of the first one, it makes me feel very roomy & free, free to move about & to think. What kind of camera do you use? Where were you when you took these?


Most are made with a Canon 350D, a few are with a Canon 40D as I upgraded recently. All shot near my home, I live on the edge of North Yorkshire moors in England.

This one was made about twenty minutes walk from my house:










A few more :happy:



















An old tyre I found lying in the lake:










Altered tones slightly as I liked the composition but it was overcast dull day:


----------



## de l'eau salée

God I can't get over your talent. It's so great. All your pictures feel so open and free.


----------



## ruyr

Jrquinlisk said:


> Wow. I don't think I've ever wanted a camera more. Or a lake.
> 
> The lake shots remind me of trips to my grandmother's house over the summer. Early in the morning, when the sun is still covered by the trees and the air is crisp and cool. There's an almost surreal silence, as though the rest of the world hasn't quite woken up yet. I think you've captured that perfectly.


It's wonderful you got that feeling from my images, I often head out at around 4am to have these places to myself for a while. Some shots are taken before sunrise to try and capture the strong colours.
I love to sit and watch the sunrise as often as possible :happy: although most days I get rained on and gray skies, the few days throughout the year when it turns into a wonderful moment are worth it.

A cold morning sat down the beach, the wind was very strong over the North Sea and pushing the waves into nice shapes. I setup to capture the sunrise and a bird came into view, alone and riding on the wind just long enough to make the shot. It gave me a great sense of freedom. It's a very common shot but the moment was wonderful so it's one of my favourites.


----------



## ruyr

Silhouetree said:


> God I can't get over your talent. It's so great. All your pictures feel so open and free.


:blushed::blushed: Wow! Thank you so much.


----------



## snail

You must be some kind of artistic genius. Those shots are fabulous. It makes me want to get a nicer camera and move somewhere pretty. 

...not that the coast isn't pretty. It's just that the clouds never seem to look like that here.


----------



## de l'eau salée

ruyr said:


> It's wonderful you got that feeling from my images, I often head out at around 4am to have these places to myself for a while. Some shots are taken before sunrise to try and capture the strong colours.
> I love to sit and watch the sunrise as often as possible :happy: although most days I get rained on and gray skies, the few days throughout the year when it turns into a wonderful moment are worth it.
> 
> A cold morning sat down the beach, the wind was very strong over the North Sea and pushing the waves into nice shapes. I setup to capture the sunrise and a bird came into view, alone and riding on the wind just long enough to make the shot. It gave me a great sense of freedom. It's a very common shot but the moment was wonderful so it's one of my favourites.


Wow that one is by far my favorite one of your pictures. The waves look amazing, and the birds add a great touch, haha


----------



## silverlined

OMG! I love the boat one so much. It looks like a painting. Beautiful colors


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Excellent stuff. Do you have a website for your photography?


----------



## deepestblue

I love what I feel when I see your photos.


----------



## saturnbug

It's beauteous. I salute you and your artistic eye!


----------



## imchristinak

very serene and calming. forgot about my hunger! now i must go eat.


----------



## Randi92

xToXiCx said:


>



My step-dad worked at Konica!


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## obz900

Wow..those shots are incredibly beautiful. That makes me want to buy a camera. You have some extreme talent.


----------



## OmarFW

obz900 said:


> Wow..those shots are incredibly beautiful. That makes me want to buy a camera. You have some extreme talent.


it's not everyday i get my hands on a decent quality camera. i make use of the shots i get when i do though.

original for effect


----------



## luciddreams

i'm not sure if i posted on this, but i've done alot more photography since last time. im studying photography at degree level, 1st year! it seems like my calling. i can be as imaginative as i want. any comments welcome.


----------



## nerdy.trisha

Dont know how to do this other than attatchment. bear with me... or tell me how. lol


----------



## 2562q

Wow. I'm honestly inspired to go out and buy a camera and do this kind of stuff too. :laughing:


----------



## Dustdevil

mmmm... mini castle at Port Patrick, Scotland. I wish to live there.


----------

